
Long-winded speech could be early sign of Alzheimer's - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/feb/21/long-winded-speech-could-be-early-sign-of-alzheimers-says-study
======
igravious
Paragraph in article contradicts article's title, "Worsening “mental
imprecision” was the key, rather than people simply being verbose, however.
“Many individuals may be long-winded, that’s not a concern,” said Sherman."

